# I can't detect my pendrive on my Android phone after formatting the pendrive (FAT32)



## ashwinkjoseph (Jun 24, 2015)

I used to store all my phone's music and files on my pendrive. Recently I wanted to transfer a few photos from my phone to a PC. The PC showed the message like "The drive had to be formatted" so I had no choice but to format it. Then I tried plugging in my pendrive into my mobile(moto x 2nd gen) it doesn't even detect it. But it works fine on my PC.

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> The drive had to be formatted" so I had no choice


 Ah, but you do have a choice. You ignore the message and close the box.
Anything I use on Android like USB sticks and sd cards pops up a scan/format message. I always select skip and close the box.

When you formatted it, you wiped it clean.

See if you can unformat the stick
http://www.easeus.com/data-recovery/format-recovery-software/unformat-usb-flash-drive-freeware.htm


----------



## ashwinkjoseph (Jun 24, 2015)

plodr said:


> Ah, but you do have a choice. You ignore the message and close the box.
> Anything I use on Android like USB sticks and sd cards pops up a scan/format message. I always select skip and close the box.
> 
> When you formatted it, you wiped it clean.
> ...


It's not the loss of files that bothers me. It's the fact that the pendrive just won't get detected on my smartphone. I have backup for all my files on my hdd. Thanks for the new info. I'll try your suggestion and see if that helps.

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

What file system DOES your phone recognise??


----------



## ashwinkjoseph (Jun 24, 2015)

DaveBurnett said:


> What file system DOES your phone recognise??


I don't know its usually supposed to recognize FAT32

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwinkjoseph (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey guys thanks for all your suggestions. But I got the problem fixed. The Motorola customer care guy told me to Change my OTG cable and I did it and it works. 

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

So it wasn't the stick, it was a bad cable!


----------



## ashwinkjoseph (Jun 24, 2015)

plodr said:


> So it wasn't the stick, it was a bad cable!


Yes. I thought the issue was with the stick because the problem started after I was promoted to format my stick on the PC. Bad timing.

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry. This post grew too large for this thread. I will start a new thread instead of jacking this thread.


----------

